# CPT 27603 vs 10140



## daniel (Aug 8, 2008)

Say the physician performs Incision and Drainage of a hematoma of the leg.

Which cpt code fits better for this scenario. CPT 10140 or 27603.
And what is the difference between these two cpt codes.


Respectfully
Daniel 
cpc


----------



## mbort (Aug 8, 2008)

Daniel-- in order to respond, I would need to see the op note
Thanks
Mary


----------



## mkj2486 (Aug 8, 2008)

10140 is for draining a hematoma of the skin and 27603 is draining a hematoma from deep within the leg or ankle.  So I would say it depends on how deep the physician went in.  If the hematoma was in the superficial skin use 10140 if it was into the deep subcutaneous tissues use 27603.  If he wasn't specific you'll need an addendum to the note stating how deep the hematoma was.  In the case where you cannot get proper documentation you could only code the 10140.


----------

